# Great Day Sight Casting Reds! Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Cool view from behind some copper colored Costa Del Mar sunglasses today. We saw and caught lots of reds. Throwing Buggs Fishing Lures, and white ice Down South Lures. It's hard to beat a day in the marsh hunting down theses reds, in gin clear water. Contact me today to book your sight casting adventure, you won't soon forget it.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nice!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome viewpoint - how high are you elevated?


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

it is 6ft to our platform, so about 11.5-12ft off the water eye level.


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice pictures


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Sweet pictures!


----------

